# أكبر مكتبة لـتجميل الويندوز: أيقونات ، خلفيات ، ثيمات و الكثير الكثير ...



## مورا مارون (9 ديسمبر 2009)

*بعد معاناتي الشخصية مع الشكل الممل لـ الإكس بي ..*
*وبعد أن زادت معاناتي ورأيت جمال الفيستا ..*
*وبعد أن زادت معاناتي ورأيت النوافذ الشفافة ..*
*قررت أن أبحث في النت عن برنامج يستطيع يخلصك من الشكل الممل*
*لـ الويندوز إكس بي ..*
*وجدت موقع لـ تجميل الويندوز بـ شكل عام ..*
*رائع فيه = أيقونات .. خلفيات .. ماوس .. ثيمات ..برامج تغيير الشكل كامل ..*
*تفضلوااا..*​ 


*خريطة الموضوع :*​ 
*1- الأيقونات .. *
*2- الخلفيات .. *
*3- برامج تغيير الشكل كامل .. *
*4- برامج أخرى ليس لها تصنيف ..*
*5- ثيمات فقط ..*
*6- حافظات الشاشة .. سكرين سيفر .. *
*7-شاشات الدخول .. *
*8- شاشات البوت .. *​ 

​*طريقة التحميل .. *​

*ادخل على الصفحة وانتظر 15 ثانية و وسيبدأ التحميل أتوماتيكياً ..*​​ 
*1- الأيقونات ..*​ 
*الأيقونات التالية كلها تركب عن طريق برنامج Bee Icon*​

DownLoad iT From HerE


​ 


​ 


​ 















































































​
​
​
​
​
​
​
​
​
​
​
​
​
​
​
​

*أيقونات كريستالية للجهاز كاملة .. عالية الوضوح 256x256*​

​


*لا تركبها بـ البرنامج ..*
*

*​ 
*فيستا حمراء .. *
*لا تركبها بـ البرنامج ..*
*

*​ 
*.. هنا ننتهي من الأيقونات *​ 
​


----------



## مورا مارون (9 ديسمبر 2009)

* 2- الخلفيات :*

* 

*

* 

*

* 

*

* مجموعة كبيرة من خلفيات الفيستا ..*

* 

*

* 

*

*

















*

* هنا ننتهي من الخلفيات*​


----------



## مورا مارون (9 ديسمبر 2009)

* برامج تغيير الشكل كامل :


** من حيث الأيقونات الخلفيات الثيمات شاشة الدخول والبوت ..*
* طبعاً نبدأ بـ المهم :*

* أفضل برنامج لـ قلب الإكس بي إلى فيستا ..

** البرنامج معروف جداً :*

*BricoPack Vista Inspirat Ultimate 2*
* 

*
* DownLoad HeRe*

* برنامج تحويل الويندوز إكس بي إلى كرستال إكس بي*
* Brico Pack Crystal XP*
*

*
* DownLoad HeRe*


* Brico Pack Longhorn Inspirat*
* 

*
* DownLoad HeRe*


*Hitman 2*
* 

*
* DownLoad HeRe*


* 

*
* DownLoad HeRe*


* 4- برامج أخرى ليس لها تصنيف :*

*Yod'm 3D*

* يجعل سطح المكتب 3D*

* 

*

* برنامج معرفة درجة الحرارة

** 

*

* مثل السايد بار في الفيستا .. بل أروع منه ..


** 

*

* لا أعتقد تحتاج لـ شرح :

** 

** 

*
* DownLoad HeRe*

* البرنامج اللي من خلاله يمكن تغيير أيقونات الجهاز :

** 

*

* برنامج رائع تستطيع ن خلاله تغيير لون المجلد :

**




*

* برنامج تحويل الصور اللي بصيغة PNG إلى أيقونات :*

*
ToYcon*
* DownLoad HerRe*


* برنامج لإنشاء مجلد داخل جهاز الكمبيوتر :

**DownLaod HeRe


*​


----------



## مورا مارون (9 ديسمبر 2009)

- ثيمات فقط ..​
 *الثيمات يتم تركيبها بـ برنامج Tune Up 
 أو أن تنسخها إلى المسار التالي :* ​

 *كود:​*
*
C:\WINDOWS\Resources\Themes



​*  يوجد بالوندوز ملف اسمه Uxtheme.dll و هو ملف مسؤول عن الثيمات حيث لن يمكنك من تشغيل ثيمات غير مدعمة من الويندوز
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  .






 حسنا إذا يجب أن نقوب بعمل باتش له لإلغاء هاته الخاصية و لنقدر ونتمكن من وضع أي ثيم شئنا . ونظرا لتعدد مراحل عمل الباتش و تعقيدها , أحضرت لكم باتش يعمل كل ذلك ذاتيا بكبسة زر فقط .

اضغط على AUTO PATCH 
*
MULTY PATCH FOR UXTHEME.DLL * 

لتحميله ستظهر لك صفحة وبوسطها علم (الويلات المتحدة الأمريكية ) و  علم رومانيا .

اختر  الويلايات للتحميل .

 الباتش داخل ملف ونرار WINRAR فقط فك الضغط عليه و اضغط عليه وكل شيء بعد ذلك سهل للغاية .

 قم بإعادة تشغيل الجهاز .

 ثم ضع الثيم الذي تريد داخل مجلد THEME ولتسهيل العملية هذا هو المسارC:\WINDOWS\Resources\Themes 

علما أن النظام عندي على البارتيشنن سي PARTITION C .

 بعد ذلك آذهب إلى سطح المكتب و كليك يمين ثم  PROPRIETES  ثم من قائمة الثيم غير إلى الثيم الذي و ضعت مسبقا .
 


*Crystal Clear Visual Style* 

*اضغط لـ تشاهد نسخة مكبرة ..* 
* 

* 
* 
DownLoad HeRe* 

*Mac OS Smooth
* 
*اضغط لـ تشاهد نسخة مكبرة ..* 

*

* 
* DownLoad HeRe* 

* Vista XP* 

*اضغط لـ تشاهد نسخة مكبرة ..* 
* 

* 
* DownLaod HeRe* 

* هل أعجبتك نسخة إكس بي ميديا سنتر ؟* 
* هذا ثيم لها !!* 

*اضغط لـ تشاهد نسخة مكبرة ..* 
* 

* 
* DownLaod HeRe* 

* Inspirat* 
* ثيم روعة بمعنى الكلمة ..* 
*اضغط لـ تشاهد نسخة مكبرة ..* 


* 

* 
* 

DownLaod HeRe* 

* Crystal dlb 2* 
*اضغط لـ تشاهد نسخة مكبرة ..* 
* 

* 
* DownLaod HeRe* 

* Vista CG* 
*اضغط لـ تشاهد نسخة مكبرة ..* 
* 

* 
* DownLaod HeRe* 

 
*Download* 

 
*Download* 

 

*Download* 

 
*Download* 

 
*Download* 

 
*Download* 

 
*Download* 

 
*Download* 



​


----------



## مورا مارون (9 ديسمبر 2009)

*سكرين سيفر *​





 


World Clock​ 


*Download Now*​ 



 
Butterflies​ 


*Download Now*​ 



 

*Download Now*​ 





 

*Download Now*​ 






 

*Download Now*​ 





 



*Download Now*​ 





 


*Download Now*​ 






 



*Download Now*​ 





 



*Download Now*​ 





 


*Download Now*​ 






 
*Download Now*​ 






 
*Download Now*​


----------



## مورا مارون (9 ديسمبر 2009)

* شاشات الدخول ..*

*يتم تركيب الشاشات بـ برنامج Tune Up*
*.. شرح لـ كيقية تركيبها على هيئة ملف مضغوط ..*​ 



 
Download​ 


 
Download​ 


 
Download​ 


 
Download​ 


 
Download​ 


 
Download​ 


 
Download​ 



Download​ 



Download​ 


 
Download​ 


 
Download​ 


 
Download​ 


 
Download​ 


 
Download​ 


 
Download​ 


 
Download​ 


 
Download​ 


 
Download​ 


 
Download​ 


 
Download​ 


 
Download​ 
​


----------



## مورا مارون (9 ديسمبر 2009)

*شاشات البوت ..*




Download




Download




Download



 
Download 





 

Download


 
Download



 
Download



 
Download

*Download*


*Download*



*Download*


*Download*


*Download*

*
**



*
*
ThE EnD*​


----------



## just member (9 ديسمبر 2009)

*منتهى الجمال بجد يا مورا
تسلم ايديكى
ربنا يبارك كل اعمالك
*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (10 ديسمبر 2009)

مجهود رااااااااااائع يا مورا 
تسلم ايدك 
ميررررررسى ليكى
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## مورا مارون (10 ديسمبر 2009)

نورت كوكومان

الرب يبارك مجهودكم وتعب ردودكم وتشجيعكم
​


----------



## firygorg (27 ديسمبر 2009)

*شكراااااااااااااا موضوع رائع الرب يباركك*


----------



## مورا مارون (30 ديسمبر 2009)

​


----------



## samy adl (10 يناير 2010)

firygorg قال:


> *شكراااااااااااااا موضوع رائع الرب يباركك*





مورا مارون قال:


> ​








*لا تحرمونا من ردودكم الجميـــــــــلة 
والف شـــــــــــــــــــكر لزيارتكم*​


----------



## مورا مارون (14 يناير 2010)

*



*


----------



## kalimooo (29 أبريل 2010)

*


شكراااااااا جزيلا

سلام المسيح معك

*


----------



## مورا مارون (30 أبريل 2010)

​ 
نورتي​


----------



## elamer1000 (1 مايو 2010)

حلوووووووووووووووووووووين موووووووووووووووووووت
الف شكررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## مورا مارون (4 مايو 2010)

ويلكم


----------

